# Proper Spiking



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 17, 2004)

2004, and the report still is that McPeak still hasn't;
shall i say, "cleaned his glasses"; 



> _From CutTree4u.Com_
> 
> *"A NEW fact page the way I see it. Now with explanations
> 
> ...



Harold (The TreeMan) McPeak's Sight 

And you thought time never stood still!
:alien:


----------



## Stumper (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh, gag.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 17, 2004)

Who is this guy? 

$238 for a rick of wood? Around here is $65.

Bragging about hooks and topping?

A queer duck, indeed.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 17, 2004)

Someone pulls McBubba up every few months it seems.

Too bad there's no public service way of disputing his statements.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jan 17, 2004)

I guess old McPeak has left a lasting impression on both this site and the IS* site.

It remains amazing to me how stubborn this individual remains to this day. I will not forget how everyone tried to convert him to our side. No matter what was said, he had an answer for it all.

I agree, his site does need up to date science instead of stating just total falsehoods.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 17, 2004)

I printed out this guy's fact list and handed it to my dad, who knows nothing special about trees.


He said: "Is this for real?!?"
I said: "Yes"
He said: "This guy is close to being a dam idiot, kinda on the low side of the gene pool"

I think that is funny. Then I told him about the firewood.


A cord of wood for only $425. I think that we are in the wrong buisness.

Did he use to be a member as AS?


Carl


----------



## NeTree (Jan 17, 2004)

I wonder what the BBB thinks of this guy? Let's find out.

Hmm, the webpage doesn't say where he's from, so a quick WHOIS...

Registrant:
Harold McPeak Tree Service (CUTTREE4U-DOM)
16263 Turkey Rd.
Gordonsville, VA 22942
US

Domain Name: CUTTREE4U.COM

Administrative Contact:
McPeak, Harold (HMZ27) [email protected]
Harold McPeak Tree Service
16263 Turkey Rd.
Gordonsville, VA 22942
US
(800) 215-1873 fax: 999 999 9999

Ok, now I know where to look...

Yep. This guy is a BBB man's wet dream...

BBB Reliability Report
701 East Franklin Street, Suite 712
Richmond, VA 23219
804-648-0016

BBB Reliability Report

McPeak's Tree & Firewood Service
HC7 Box 682
Madison, VA 22727


General Information

Principal : Mr. Gary McPeak Owner 
Phone Number: (540) 948-5210 
Type-of-Business Classification: Tree Service 

The information in this report has either been provided by the company, or has been compiled by the Bureau from other sources.


Customer Experience

Complaints have been processed by the Bureau in its three-year reporting period. One complaint is unresolved. 


Report as of 01/17/2004 - tg 
Copyright 2004 Better Business Bureau of Central Virginia, Inc.



Seems this retard (oops...scratch that... he's beyond that) has compiled at least two BBB complaints in just three years. To anyone who know, that's pretty bad. Guess 'ole GARY isn't such a great tree guy after all, eh?

Man, his website is riddled with absolute horsecrap.




The links, if you'd like to see for yourself:

BBB
http://www.richmond.bbb.org/commonreport.html?bureau=rich&compid=33000787&code=

WhoIs database
http://www.accesswhois.com/


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 17, 2004)

Really weird that you brought this up Spyder:alien: 
I ran into this night before last and almost posted it but decided not to, not for his sake mind you 

http://www.co.fairfax.va.us/dtcs/co...okup=7046708&lastset=M&detail=Y#legend_place1

Still haven't run into him,, but some of his toothless cousins took down a tree for my neighbor couple weeks ago and then some more cousins were across the street last week, just the blue collar kind of hood I live in I guess


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 17, 2004)

Proper spiking? That means not kicking out, and not gaffing yurself!


----------



## NeTree (Jan 17, 2004)

The trials and adventures of McSrewball Tree....

gotta love it!


----------



## NickfromWI (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Proper spiking? That means not kicking out, and not gaffing yurself!  *



or your rope!

love
nick


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 18, 2004)

Actually i stole this idea, was going thru a lil collection, and remebered reading this; and how some of the dialog; helped me understand some of the mindset i was up against in helping people to recognize the common sense failing of spiking a tree you are trying to help and beautify. It also gave me ammunition of philosophies etc. as a confused customer that has assumed everyone spikes trees hearing a different story in each ear and the organ between them bombarded needing to sort a choice between them. And maybe insights how to 'convert ' both customer and assailant.

Notice the date, how long this person has had to digest, give a look at another side of the coin, and 3 years later, stands stubborn.

Many of these brothers are still here lending and learning, familiar names, tree serious people- still after all of these years, as we are here today; only there was a difference in this place, everyone except perhaps this McPeak fella has grown from these points that are stqed and on further on. Someday we here will be these 'beeen around a while fellas'; the things we write will be read again. In 3 years we will all be at a more seasoned level; know each other more. Like Tobe Sherill himself says there are others out there just like him; i think we should realize that! Many insights here; though some length; i hope the chosen diverse selections help move it along; andit is a bunch of seperate posts really (it's not my fault this time!!)..............

Conf: ISA Tree Climbers Board
From: Steven Menchhofer [email protected] 
Date: Sunday, March 25, 2001 06:50 PM 
Guys
Could not resist posting this website...I cannot believe there are still people out there with this attitude.. http://www.cuttree4u.com/ Check this out!

From: Dave Spencer [email protected] 
We need to be careful what we say to to this guy. If we turn him off to us he will never want to learn because he will think all us ISA guys are jerks. I sent him an email inviting him to have a look at the web board. Maybe he will learn from us.

From: Tobe Sherrill [email protected] 
Right on Dave S., unfortunately this guy's just one of so very many. You can only hope that out of the mass of butchers we cull out a few hundred business owners that care for something more than their trailer payment. Harold claims about not needing profits are chocked full of contradiction!


From: Matthew Rieck [email protected] I think everybody on this site should bomb him with emails. 

From: Tom Dunlap [email protected] 
This speaks for itself:
Subject: Re: You need to clean your glasses, pal!
From: "harold" 
To: "Tom Dunlap" 
References: 1
plain and simple and this is no joke. my climber doesn't go home get drunk the night before he has to work and is still half drunk the next the next day nor does he do drugs. no not everyone is a drunk or a dopehead, but most of the climbers i have seen are. in reference to the right kind of spikes you can't climb a tree with pole spikes without scarring up the tree they have tree spikes for that. SEEYA!
----- Original Message -----
From: "Tom Dunlap" 
Subject: You need to clean your glasses, pal!

> 5.Speaking from experience, it is very rare to find a tree company that has a sober climber. This is yet another area
> that puts us above our competition.
6.Spikes do not hurt your tree if you have the right kind and someone who knows how to use them. Whoever invented
> bucket trucks probably started the rumor that spikes hurt your trees so they could eliminate the little man because they (the tree services that bought the trucks) had to make a killing in order to pay for the equipment.
Now that you are enlightened about tree services, I hope you make the enlightened choice.
> The world as you see it is not the world as it really is.
Number 5 is confusing. Are you an experienced sober climber or an experienced drunk climber?
> Number six is really confusing. Who manufactures the "right kind" of spikes? Then, how do you use them? These spikes must not be sold to arborists, otherwise I would have seen them at a trade show.
> Spikes wound trees. That is a fact! If you can show me ONE piece of literature, besides your drivel, that says that spiking live trees does not harm the trees, I will eat the paper that the literature is written on. You need some enlightenment.
>I have climbed full time for over 25 years and will out climb anyone with spikes. Come to Minnesota where real arborists care about the health of the trees they work on.
>Strong limbs and snug ropes! -Tom Dunlap


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 18, 2004)

From: Eric R. Engstrom [email protected] 
>HEY I KNOW ALL OF YOU ARE TRYING TO MAKE A JOKE OUT OF THE SPIKE THING. IDIDN'T PUT IT ON THE PAGE SO HERE GOES. THEY HAVE TREE SPIKES THAT DON'T GO BUT SO FAR IN THE TREE. IF YOU GUYS ARE TREEMEN YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO FIGURE IT OUT YOU CAN'T CLIMB TREES WITH POLE SPIKES WITHOUT SCARRING THE TREE.I DON'T RECCOMEND TO0PPING TO PEOPLE IT'S WHAT THEY WANT AND IF THEY WANT IT I'M GOING TO DO IT. IF I DON'T THERE ARE PLENTY OF GUYS OUT THERE THAT WILL DO IT, INCLUDING YOU IF OFFERED. _McPeak

From: Sonny Cotter [email protected] -Un-%#%!&#% believable

From: Matthew Rieck [email protected] 
Subj: Re: Get With It, Get Educated 
From: [email protected] (harold)
To: [email protected]
all of you men at the i.s.a. are just a little close minded at the fact, oh check this joke out about spikes. if you have tree spikes and someone who knows how to climb without scarring the tree up then there is nothing wrong with spiking.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 

I saw your web site and guys like you create myths and half truths that set this industry back fifty years. I guess you don't belong to any professional affiliations. 
Everybody is laughing at your web site at the I.S.A. webboard. I am curious as to where you buy special spikes that don't harm trees. I've been to many trade shows and have never seen them. The fact is: SPIKES CREATE WOUNDS THAT NEVER HEAL. You should enlighten your mind with an education and current 
data. Arboriculturally, Bark Bros. Inc. 

From: [email protected] (harold)
To: [email protected]
….these so called professionals are just like any other organization they haven't had hands on experience. they go out take a few samples of this and that and then start an organization get people to join because they are an organization write a few books and let's see why not get rich doing it. hmmmmmmm not a bad idea huh?----- Original Message ----- 

Then i guess he got RB's attention..............
From: Roger Barnett [email protected] 
Well, I had just had to jump on the poor guy too, but it seems he is unflappable..!!
He wrote:
i'll tell you also people call me and tell me what they want done if i don't do it someone else will.so you don't top or spike because then you just might have to work huh?, you guys get all this equipment and then you still don't want to work. i guess that's where the men (workers) come in. seeya stuffshirt.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Roger Barnett" 
Subject: banter
> Well, "learned" fellow, as you have so "enlightened" us arborists on spur usage on living trees, perhaps you could explain the short and long term effects of topping. Please include tree health, longevity, regrowth characteristics, esthetics, future hazard and liabilities (to the tree owner and the company that performed the topping)
> Should you have no adequate answer, perhaps you might care to get schooled
yourself. Just ask, myself and others would be happy to steer you to tons of learning material..
> Gee, if I could sell firewood at the rate of $570 per cord, I might even bother. Hard to find the time, as our work is so in demand- and, I'll give you a clue, it does NOT include spurring or topping!
> By the way, out here, some of the least professional companies charge the highest prices, and do unnecessary or incorrect work. However, the companies that grow do work that conforms to industry standards, and are in demand as more and more consumers discover the importance of dealing with professionals.
> Here is a teaser for you: http://www.plantamnesty.org/
Happy reading.... Roger
>And my retort:
My shirt is stuffed with muscles from climbing without spurs and correct pruning, which takes longer and is more technical and harder than topping. By the way, we are swamped with work, as usual, I just have some idle time, due to an elbow that swelled up for some unknown reason, thus the net time.
>I see, from your inane response, that you are not interesting in caring for trees correctly, nor respecting them.
>If a customer asks me for improper work, I explain correct procedures. Because I come across as honest and nowledgeable, they almost always listen, and do what is right.
>I started climbing 28 years ago, in the Seattle area, when most all companies used spurs, and most topped trees. Now, many good companies have come in, and vastly improved tree care in Seattle. I add myself to that list, starting in 1989. Before that time, I grudgingly topped trees, but always used spurs. Now I know the easier way. I'm sure you have no 5- 8 foot trunked conifers as we do. Try flip lining up one of those monsters, and you'll wish you knew how to set ropes from the ground.
>If you have any interest, which it appears you do not, check out this guy's very professional website: http://www.menchhofertreecare.com/
-Rog

From: Rob Goss [email protected] 
Date: Monday, March 26, 2001 11:18 PM 
mr. spencer is no doubt top five politically correct of these tree climbers in the discuss.board
Dave this guy could be far more than an amusement if fact I think I will take my own notes and start writing a book on the most comical contradiction to professional tree care to yet hit the internet. Anyone got any ideas on chapter one ? how about letting Mcpeak sell his corn wiskey or moonshine right on ebay? maybe he could put out a flier on his site for a fifty dollar discount on tree work if anyone buys ten bottles or more?........peace...............................robdog

Aaannndd finally

From: Tom Dunlap [email protected] 
Here is a dialog that we have carried on for the past few days. I wrote:
> Thirty years ago I was taught to climb be a guy who climbed poles for the phone company. Of course, he taught me with spikes. many years later I started to read trade magazines and realized that spiking was harmful to trees. Also, I learned that the best climbers and most successful companies did not climb with spikes. I, like you, used to think that the only way to make a living was to work fast. I, like you, used to think that spikes allowed me to climb fast. BUT!, I learned that clients are
willing to pay more for a GOOD job. Now, I work efficiently and only use spikes for removals. I hope that you would consider the damage that you are doing to the trees. Again, you are right, the trees might not die. But maybe you can understand this metaphor:> Your truck still hauls chips if....the tires are bald....the windshield is cracked……has not had an oil change for two years. That truck is going to deteriorate. Would you want to buy a truck that was not maintained at the highest specification? > Maybe a simile this time: Spiking is to trees as______________is to people. > having a finger nail torn off a lingering cold constant headaches stomach aches/cramps, indigestion, achy joints. None of these things will kill you but you will not be able to operate at your highest potential.
> Have you been called to task about using spikes by other arborists? If a large number of replies to your website are about spiking and very few from clients soliciting work, it might mean something. Think about it 
Sincerely, Tom Dunlap > A reformed and repentant spike climber

And his reply:
I'M NOT USING SPIKES BECAUSE IT'S FASTER. I USE SPIKES BECAUSE I HAVEN'T HAD ANY TREES AFFECTED BY THEM AND SO I DON'T HAVE TO RIP PEOPLE OFF TO PAY FOR BIG EQUIPMENT.THAT'S IT.

Then mine back to him:
I don't , and never will, own a bucket truck. I use a throwline that costs less than $25 to set a line in a tree and climb a rope into the tree. I am 47 and still can out climb most climbers.

And his reply:> all of you are mad because i'm letting people know they are being overcharged. so come down and look at the trees in virginia we all spike and the trees are healthy.

> Charging, and getting, whatever price a business does for a service, is a part of doing business. Is Mercedes ripping people off because their cars are so expensive compared to a Hyundai? No, the two companies provide a service that fits two very different levels of service.
Please take some time to learn good, modern tree care. -Tom Strong limbs and snug ropes!

From: Michael Richardson [email protected] 
Date: Wednesday, March 28, 2001 05:35 PM 
Tom how dare you spend $25 on a throw rope, would it not be cheaper to pay $250 for spurs?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jan 18, 2004)

Ken,

As usual, your posts always give me pause. Today I got to stop, pause and get a good chuckle  Thanks!

That thread also reminds me of the many good arbos that I've met on the web and have had the good fortune to meet in person. 

Tom


----------



## rbtree (Jan 18, 2004)

Yo spidey,

Yep we sure harassed the poor fella, eh?


----------



## NeTree (Jan 18, 2004)

As evidenced by his record with the BBB (and who knows who else?) his customers obviously AREN'T all pleased with his work. 

Wonder if anyone has ever considered pursuing a suit for FRAUD?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 18, 2004)

*Rip-offs?*

We have a guy around here named PAT DAIGRE that will start a big job, get 3/4 through with it, and then will ask for some payment.
Of course, he will be back the next day to finish it. Of course.
Well, thats the last they see of him.

What amazes me is that I've been hearing these stories about him for over a decade now. Over the years I've always figured he would get his, and that would be that.

But he still goes on...  



Yo Erik, Ken. Do your BBB thing on this douchebag. His business is (was) called 'C and D Tree Service'.

I can't imagine the hits on that guy.


Oh, the C & D? Cash on delivery.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 18, 2004)

Tried... no results found...

No such entity found, I mean.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 18, 2004)

He must be covering his tracks to keep on doing what he's been doing all these years!


----------



## NeTree (Jan 18, 2004)

Not necessarily. While I certainly don't condone anyone that does business that way, all the lack of a BBB hit means is:

1) He's not a member of the BBB

and

2) He has no complaints (under that company name, at least)

Sometimes not showing up is a GOOD thing.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 19, 2004)

I know a guy around here who was imfamous.... stories all up and down the suburban Main Line... So one of his tricks is to leave a rope up in the tree and say we'll be back to finish tomorrow, but I need to get paid today.... Right to the bank with the check and they never see him again.... Rope might hang in the tree for months.... He'll leave it there... Buying a new rope is cheaper than finishing the job....
Anyhow, it did seem to me that the Virginia arborist are a few years behind the Philly set.... like maybe 10...
Philly is probably a few years behind the west coast set.... Just a guess... not much evidence to base that on...


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *Anyhow, it did seem to me that the Virginia arborist are a few years behind the Philly set.... like maybe 10...
> *



HUH


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 19, 2004)

OK I met this guy that was getting back into treework after Isabel hit... I asked him if he climbed on a tauntline hitch.... He replied "HUH?"
Two under and two over I said..... "No I Am a speed climber" he said, "I use two under and one over"...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 19, 2004)

I've been a 'speed climber' all these years?  

Cool.


----------



## iamhumdinger (Jun 4, 2014)

I ran across this site again. My name is Harold McPeak. First of all that is not me on the BBB list I have a clean slate and second of all you all are talking that I don't see what you all see. This is because I'm smart. I didn't read a book, buy equipment, join a an organization then claim to be a tree man. I have onsite experience and intelligence to back it up. All you guys are doing is making the organizations rich while you do book taught tree services. I'll say one more thing you guys just don't get it climbing a tree once a year is not going to hurt the tree. Now if you were to climb this tree over and over like everyday, week or well I can't say for sure that once a month would hurt it, but if you do it constantly over and over YEAH it will hurt the tree. Don't be downing me because you learned something from a book book book!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 4, 2014)

This thread is over 10 years old


----------



## Marshy (Jun 4, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> This thread is over 10 years old


 
I think what he's saying is he's McPeak and he's still been doing it wrong this whole time.


----------



## iamhumdinger (Jun 4, 2014)

Laugh all you want. Its a terrible thing that tree men have to talk about stuff to other tree men just to have friends. You all do what you do and I'll do whats right just BE honest with people. I'm honestly laughing at myself for being honest with people (all of You) who aren't able to think for themselves. O O O O ONE more thing Asplundh and God can sure prove a lot of things to you MEN LMAO. Look at all the cutting on trees Asplundh does and the trees are still LIVING. Look at all the damage from tornadoes, hurricanes, floods or whatever GOD does and the trees are still LIVING. Don't worry I won't come back most of you don't have a clue unless there is a book or a youtube video to show how to do things.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for judging me.


----------



## gorman (Jun 4, 2014)

This is great


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 4, 2014)

I didn't even read the thread i just saw that it was 10 years old.


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 4, 2014)

Cool thread!
Feeling inspired to go sharpen up the Kleins and polish the masonry trowel....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 4, 2014)

iamhumdinger said:


> I ran across this site again. My name is Harold McPeak. First of all that is not me on the BBB list I have a clean slate and second of all you all are talking that I don't see what you all see. This is because I'm smart. I didn't read a book, buy equipment, join a an organization then claim to be a tree man. I have onsite experience and intelligence to back it up. All you guys are doing is making the organizations rich while you do book taught tree services. I'll say one more thing you guys just don't get it climbing a tree once a year is not going to hurt the tree. Now if you were to climb this tree over and over like everyday, week or well I can't say for sure that once a month would hurt it, but if you do it constantly over and over YEAH it will hurt the tree. Don't be downing me because you learned something from a book book book!




Even after all these years, are you still a dope?
Jeff


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Jun 4, 2014)

Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 4, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> This thread is over 10 years old



And he is still a dope.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yea ...... Inbreeding rears it ugly head yet again. , I came to do 2 things .... Well 3 drink beer , cut trees and kiss my cousin with an open mouth . My cousins ain't here right now and the beer is all gone so let's get after them trees ....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 7, 2014)

I wonder what Kenny is up to nowadays.


----------



## treesmith (Jun 8, 2014)

iamhumdinger said:


> ...


ug, me like chainsaw too, brrrm brrm


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jun 10, 2014)

The first sign of intelligence is realizing you don't really know something, that you thought you did. 

Some folks are so dumb, they don't even have a clue that they are clueless!

"I can tell you from experience that spikes don't hurt trees..."
There was this scientists doing an experiment on a frog....
He cut off a front leg and said "Jump froggy, jump". The frog jumps. He cuts off the other front leg and says "Jump froggy, jump". Again the frog jumps. He then proceeds to cut off a back leg, and says "Jump froggy, jump". The frog makes an effort to jump. The scientist cuts off the last leg, and again says "Jump froggy, jump". The frog doesn't move. The scientist writes down in his book, " A frog with no legs cant hear."
If the shoe fits.....


----------

